# Enrico Papi - Mooseca



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2017)

*Enrico Papi* riparte dalla musica. Dopo la partecipazione di qualche mese fa a "Tale e Quale Show" di Carlo Conti, l'ex conduttore di Sarabanda ha rilasciato un pezzo musicale chiamato"*Mooseca*" (celebre motto che il presentatore utilizzava a Sarabanda) con tanto di video ufficiale, girato davanti al *Colosseo* di Roma e nei vicoli della capitale. 

Musicalmente il pezzo si rifà alle hit (in particolare "Tutto Molto Interessante" che viene ripresa nel ritornello) di *Fabio Rovazzi*, con cui Papi ha instaurato una grande amicizia dopo averlo imitato a Tale e Quale. Il testo è stato scritto da Enrico Papi e Danti dei *Two Fingerz*, autore anche dei singoli di Rovazzi. 

Nel video di "Mooseca" hanno preso parte alcuni personaggi del mondo dello spettacolo come il critico d'arte *Vittorio Sgarbi*, l'ex campione di Sarabanda l' "Uomo Gatto", la bonas di Avanti un Altro Laura Cremaschi e lo youtuber Il Pancio.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2017)




----------



## prebozzio (29 Aprile 2017)

Enrico Papi travestito da Rovazzi?


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Aprile 2017)

Mamma mia ma che schifo


----------



## juventino (30 Aprile 2017)

Ed ecco servito l'inquinamento audio dell'estate 2017.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2017)




----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Maggio 2017)

Uno dei tanti personaggi iper trash che ci hanno regalato le tv mediaset,
pure simpatico a piccole dosi come in questo filmato,
ecco sarebbe il classico animatore che sarei contento d'incontrare in un villaggio turistico.

non c'è da sorprendersi che Sgarbi appaia nel filmato,

quello che mi sorprende e che ci possa essere gente ancora interessata a questa immondizia.


----------



## Doctore (1 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Uno dei tanti personaggi iper trash che ci hanno regalato le tv mediaset,
> pure simpatico a piccole dosi come in questo filmato,
> ecco sarebbe il classico animatore che sarei contento d'incontrare in un villaggio turistico.
> 
> ...



se ci sono immondizie come cicciogamer e favij che fanno milioni di visualizzazioni sul tubo direi che enrico papi ci puo stare benissimo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Maggio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> se ci sono immondizie come cicciogamer e favij che fanno milioni di visualizzazioni sul tubo direi che enrico papi ci puo stare benissimo.



Non li conosco ma mi fido, ogni tanto mio figlio mi propone roba veramente angosciante,
a cominciare da tanti reppisti con capacità musicali ben al di sotto dello zero, e lo dico da ascoltatore di rap


----------



## Igniorante (1 Maggio 2017)

Devo dirlo, stimo molto più Papi che Rovazzi o Gabbani.
Almeno, se trash deve essere, lo sia fino in fondo.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2017)

Enrico Papi sta facendo di tutto per avere di nuovo attenzione. Secondo me in futuro tornerà Sarabanda che, purtroppo, sarà la brutta copia di quella del passato.


----------

